# Order of Ornamentaria



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

You need to recruit the member that did the Tomb Raider tank . Absolutely the best use of a decor ornament I've every seen.

EDIT- Found the Tank

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=115633&highlight=tomb+raider


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

DogFish said:


> You need to recruit the member that did the Tomb Raider tank . Absolutely the best use of a decor ornament I've every seen.
> 
> EDIT- Found the Tank
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=115633&highlight=tomb+raider



Thank you! What a stunning tank! I just messaged him.


----------



## evilhorde (Feb 3, 2012)

#1, Luminescent

#2, Evilhorde

A few of my favourite ornaments




I'll go snap a couple more pics but first I want to lock into spot #2.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

*Wow*

Evilhorde that is an awesome set up. The greek columns remind me of a scene from a movie, especially with the backlighting. Excellent Job. That ship scene is also amazing. What a great idea!

Welcome!


----------



## evilhorde (Feb 3, 2012)

Found a couple more pics without even leaving my chair.



I'm not sure if this ornament applies since this setup has never seen a fish but it was fun to make just the same.





I also have some burned out model railroad buildings I like to use but I can't seem to find any old pictures or enough motivation to make new ones. If I find either, I'll post.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

#1, Luminescent

#2, Evilhorde

#3. Mosspearl

Picture of my ornamented tank is in post 6 of my shrimp thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4154545#post4154545

I had a rule against ornaments, going for the natural look until we found a Tardis, because, you know, it's a Tardis. All of our LFS seem to carry funky ornaments.  But Evilhorde... your ship, columns, and coliseum... wow. I may need to rethink this and apply some old theatre magic to my tanks. Thanks for the invite, Luminescent.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

This will be a thread of inspiration! Never thought ornaments could be made to look so good.


----------



## wildroseofky (Mar 5, 2013)

#1, Luminescent

#2, Evilhorde

#3. Mosspearl

#4. Wildroseofky

This is my first real attempt to do a scenery tank. It is a 5 gallon tank with Aqueon Quietflow filter (Looking for a filter that is easier to ignore). Tetra heater, and DIY Co2. I made the shack, tree, and root cellar. Plants are still growing in.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Sleeping Beauty Castle Tank














































 Full Journal Album


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

You are very welcome - love the Tardis 

Welcome Wildrose- that will be so cute when it is all grown in. A little Gilligans Island jungle.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

this is going to be a great thread! That tomb raider tank is sick


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

If I had the room I would set up another 40- rimless this time and brackish for a Violet Dragon Goby and about 20 Endlers.

I would make a hill and on top of it a 'cave' out of driftwood -cover it with anubias/java fern and moss - and put this guy in it:


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome thread! I don't have a tank to contribute but someday I'll set up a 20L for this:










It's a fiberglass background we had in a 20L when I was a kid some 40 years ago and it's been following me about ever since. Never got around to using it but you folks are an inspiration.


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll join....

this pic is a bit old, there is now a good amount of java moss and a spongebob ornament...


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

This is my favorite pic from the interwebs:



Not something I would own, but I appreciate the effort. :biggrin:


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

DogFish said:


> You need to recruit the member that did the Tomb Raider tank . Absolutely the best use of a decor ornament I've every seen.
> 
> EDIT- Found the Tank
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=115633&highlight=tomb+raider


That Tomb Raider tank is on of my all time favorites - doing something like that is on my 'some day when I can set up a larger tank' list.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

raven_wilde said:


> That Tomb Raider tank is on of my all time favorites - doing something like that is on my 'some day when I can set up a larger tank' list.


raven - There's always Sponge Bob & Patrick
:hihi:


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome.
Can't join as I don't have a tank done around an ornament, but dino does live in my tank. I have had some less then appreciative comments about him, but he's going nowhere.
Perhaps not the best resident for a peaceful community, but he's generally harmless.........


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

dprais1 said:


> I'll join....
> 
> this pic is a bit old, there is now a good amount of java moss and a spongebob ornament...


You're in! Welcome!


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

DogFish said:


> This is my favorite pic from the interwebs:
> 
> 
> 
> Not something I would own, but I appreciate the effort. :biggrin:


Look how much fun the Cherry Barbs are having. I wasn't expecting the Congo Tetra to inhabit the Castle- but now that is the only place he wants to spawn.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Love the Sleeping Beauty castle... it looks mysterious.  Really like the Grecian backdrop, too. Thanks for sharing, everyone!


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

in process


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Hmm. #2 Winner in Nano Tank division at the auspicious Lodz Poland Planted Aquarium Contest has ceramic palm trees and blue plastic 'backdrop' specifically lighted to look like a blue sky behind them. It's obviously a Scenescape.

Remark by the Videographer: "This tank is somewhat controversial. From one point of view, it is total kitsch, imitating tropical beach with coconut trees. From another point of view, it might be regarded attractive." 

LOL

Video here


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

I liked that one a lot more than I thought I would, based on the description. However, that is based mainly on the rock that was used and plant placement.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

hey guys, i can't do ornaments in my tank....just can't bring myself to do it....haven't done it since i was a kid. but y'all have some very cool tanks, almost makes me want one....almost!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Oliver Knott has done a bunch of this, 
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/themetanks


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

BruceF said:


> Oliver Knott has done a bunch of this,
> http://www.pbase.com/plantella/themetanks


That's hilarious. It's great that he has the guts to post them. I literally had an internal battle about doing the castle- (never put anything but natural objects in tanks - since the 1970's) but I kept seeing something.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Aquatic Delight said:


> hey guys, i can't do ornaments in my tank....just can't bring myself to do it....haven't done it since i was a kid. but y'all have some very cool tanks, almost makes me want one....almost!


It is like Jedi training, it is a life changing experience; and it's not for everyone.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Fixed the lighting. I want something for the back left corner.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Italionstallion888 said:


> Fixed the lighting. I want something for the back left corner.


Hygrophyla difformis and an Amazon in front of it- or driftwood with Anubias on it in front of the difformis.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

HI ! your tanks are all so pretty ! I will add my tank here. I think video is best because i just saw this this morning and i cant get a better picture till nightfall cuz of lights reflections. so heres a vid n a not so great pics .. in wait of a better one. All plants- fish are real


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

LOVE these! Great job folks!


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

I love Oliver's theme tanks, my fav is the one with the gorilla family


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

These look wonderful! - and Ya, Oliver's theme tank Gorilla family is a hoot.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Luminescent said:


> It is like Jedi training, it is a life changing experience; and it's not for everyone.



the day after i posted on here i ended up with a 2.5g bow front for a couple dwarf crays and i thought, "maybe i should do an ornament tank, how cool would it be to see the crays crawling all over everything.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Dwarf crays in a 3gal- that would be a cool little tank to ornament. 
I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with 

I saw a perfect little statue of David at a thrift last week and it was only after I left that I thought- a 'skirt' of fissidens would have been hilarious.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Aquatic Delight said:


> hey guys, i can't do ornaments in my tank....just can't bring myself to do it....haven't done it since i was a kid. but y'all have some very cool tanks, almost makes me want one....almost!


Although you sound indecisive now I have to agree with your original statement, lol. I can't do it. Not now. Once I got away from the colored gravel, I left ornaments behind. For me the inspiration comes from all the ada contest tanks I have seen. Although I think there are a couple interesting ornament tanks such as the shipwreck, keep doing what works for you. Its just not my cup of tea anymore. If I had something that wasn't natural, I would diy it for sure. Store bought doesn't give me that custom feel.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

...


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

flight50 said:


> Although you sound indecisive now I have to agree with your original statement, lol. I can't do it. Not now. Once I got away from the colored gravel, I left ornaments behind. For me the inspiration comes from all the ada contest tanks I have seen. Although I think there are a couple interesting ornament tanks such as the shipwreck, keep doing what works for you. Its just not my cup of tea anymore. If I had something that wasn't natural, I would diy it for sure. Store bought doesn't give me that custom feel.


That's the point- DIY it. Build a scene. I never had an artificial ornament in a tank, since 1975 when I started keeping fish. But it opens up a new world to think about miniature 'scene building' for the more adventurous and imaginative  That is who this thread is for. 

Thanks for your.. input.


----------



## Fish from Philly (May 28, 2013)

Here's my Philly Tank - complete with liberty bell, independence hall, love park, and skyscraper background. I took it down since but it was my first tank and really enjoyed it!

Philly underwater: http://imgur.com/a/5Keje#5


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Fish from Philly said:


> Here's my Philly Tank - complete with liberty bell, independence hall, love park, and skyscraper background. I took it down since but it was my first tank and really enjoyed it!
> 
> Philly underwater.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fish from Philly (May 28, 2013)

Luminescent said:


> Fish from Philly said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my Philly Tank - complete with liberty bell, independence hall, love park, and skyscraper background. I took it down since but it was my first tank and really enjoyed it!
> ...


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't think this counts but ever since my son was playing with Lego in my tank during the dry start. I always wanted to do an integrated scene. I have an idea in mind but it'll take awhile to do it. Here are some pics of the Lego. 



It's the Clones vs Droid Army






Possible time travel??? I don't know where those storm troopers came from.


Clones Down. Medic!!


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

I love the Star Wars tank! What a great idea.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Those Star Wars pics are adorable and hilarious.


----------



## evilhorde (Feb 3, 2012)

Not mine, but it would be if I could just find my old castle greyskull.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

evilhorde said:


> Not mine, but it would be if I could just find my old castle greyskull.


Lol. I remember those! Could you imagine it with a creative paint job to age it a bit, with fissidens and mosses growing on it?


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

evilhorde said:


> Not mine, but it would be if I could just find my old castle greyskull.


That's funny, there's a "No Cats" sign next to Castle Grey Skull. I guess Battle Cat can't go in.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

:wink:


----------



## evilhorde (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

evilhorde said:


>



That is awesome and hilarious!


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm in! roud: I don't currently have any "Ornamentaria" themed tanks, but I am a big fan of the idea. roud:roud:


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

bump, great thread!!


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

I Thought about doing like a house with a drive way and a dwarf hairgrass yard with a moss tree and a tire swing ect some bushes and stuff just havent seen the perfect plastic house yet but i wasnt looking really hard either.Maybe do like an airbrushed background with clouds and a subdivision in the backround lol.Could probably use a shingle for the street and drive way or something but that might kill fish =)

They sell this stuff called super scupltey you can basiclly make anything you want out of it with your hands and bake it in the oven and it hardens up like a rock it pretty much turns to hard plastic could make lawn mower garbage cans miniature flower hanging pots and stuff.

Might actually do it in the future for fun.
Made this thing for fun and added alot of cargo ladders ect ect with that super sculpty stuff you can get some great detail with it
Starwars base 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R7ufx_qxn0


----------

